# Stuff and Things > COVID & VACCINES >  8 Fully Vaxxed Residents Dead

## QuaseMarco

*Covid-19 Outbreak Kills 8 Fully Vaxxed Residents at Connecticut Nursing Home*


A Covid outbreak at a Connecticut nursing home has killed 8 fully vaccinated residents and infected 89 others.
Among the 89 people infected at Geer Village Senior Community in Canaan, 87 were fully vaccinated.

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/202...sharingbuttons

Apparently the vaccine is not worth much.

----------

Big Bird (11-17-2021),Conservative Libertarian (11-17-2021),dinosaur (11-17-2021),Karl (11-17-2021),Lone Gunman (11-17-2021),phoenyx (11-17-2021),Quark (11-17-2021),WarriorRob (11-22-2021)

----------


## Old Tex

*Among the 89 people infected at Geer Village Senior Community in Canaan, 87 were fully vaccinated.*

It was those 2 that weren't vaccinated that killed the rest (says every liberal everywhere).

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-17-2021),covfefe saved us (11-20-2021),Lone Gunman (11-17-2021),Quark (11-17-2021),QuaseMarco (11-18-2021)

----------


## ruthless terrier

all 8 people who died had serious underlying health issues .. maybe the virus just helped "convince" them it was time?

----------

Lone Gunman (11-17-2021)

----------


## crayons

> *Among the 89 people infected at Geer Village Senior Community in Canaan, 87 were fully vaccinated.*
> 
> It was those 2 that weren't vaccinated that killed the rest (says every liberal everywhere).


Yep >>> The enemedia doesn't report that the COV Death shots and Booster Death shots Completely Destroy One's Immune System,
Making One either Die Immediately or Dependent on Fau-Chi-Minns-Slow-Kill-Forever-Shots till One Dies

----------

Lone Gunman (11-17-2021),Quark (11-17-2021),QuaseMarco (11-18-2021)

----------


## Karl

But I should hit "CVS" for that Moderna Booster

----------


## Wildrose

> *Covid-19 Outbreak Kills 8 Fully Vaxxed Residents at Connecticut Nursing Home*
> 
> 
> A Covid outbreak at a Connecticut nursing home has killed 8 fully vaccinated residents and infected 89 others.
> Among the 89 people infected at Geer Village Senior Community in Canaan, 87 were fully vaccinated.
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/202...sharingbuttons
> 
> Apparently the vaccine is not worth much.


That people living on borrowed time get infected, sick and in some cases die isn't a surprise to anyone with even a basic understanding of immunology and epidemiology.

----------


## Wildrose

> Yep >>> The enemedia doesn't report that the COV Death shots and Booster Death shots Completely Destroy One's Immune System,
> Making One either Die Immediately or Dependent on Fau-Chi-Minns-Slow-Kill-Forever-Shots till One Dies


If that were true of course 220 million Americans would have died as a result by now.

You people continue failing a minimal logic and common sense test.

----------


## Wildrose

> all 8 people who died had serious underlying health issues .. maybe the virus just helped "convince" them it was time?


Everyone in a nursing home has, "underlying health issues", and almost all of advanced age, that's why they are the most vulnerable of populations.

That the anti vax nutters don't even think before saying, "We told you so", says a whole lot about them and their, "movement".

----------


## dinosaur

So basically, 100% of the nursing home patients have become infected with Covid, after being vaxxed?

 :Thinking:   dinosaur is kinda sorta thinking something similar is in the future for all the rest of us, vaxxed or unvaxxed.  We can only hope that the treatments and cures work better than the vaccines.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

So we're back to believing all those covid numbers now?  I thought tests always showed false positives and the numbers were a lie that was intended to scare us. 

 :Thinking:

----------


## Creepy Uncle Joe

One of my customers came in today.  Told me he was fully vaccinated and then got the booster.  Feeling fine just wanted to be safe.

Then got sick the next day and doctors told him he had Covid.  

He told me this all in response to my asking what happened to his leg.  Seems it had a blood clot and had to be amputated two days after the booster shot.  They told him he's "lucky" to be alive.

How many "coincidences" like this are out there?  We will never know for sure but just in my little world I know of two other 50 year olds who died with similar stories starting with the "booster"

Then there is shit like this posted on Facebook.     

These people are just plain fucked up.

Willy FOF.JPG

----------

phoenyx (11-18-2021),QuaseMarco (11-18-2021)

----------


## crayons

> Everyone in a nursing home has, "underlying health issues", and almost all of advanced age, that's why they are the most vulnerable of populations.


If I knew I was Vulnerable >>> I sure as heck would not take the 'Death Shot'

But one must consider that most hospitals and nursing home facilities continuously run CNN/enemedia Propaganda

----------


## Wildrose

> If I knew I was Vulnerable >>> I sure as heck would not take the 'Death Shot'
> 
> But one must consider that most hospitals and nursing home facilities continuously run CNN/enemedia Propaganda


They run on corporate Risk Management Policy.

Failing to perform their due diligence would leave them all bankrupt due to lawsuits.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> So we're back to believing all those covid numbers now?  I thought tests always showed false positives and the numbers were a lie that was intended to scare us.


You can't have it both ways Fed 1. The story screws with your reality....too bad.

----------

WhoKnows (11-18-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> That people living on borrowed time get infected, sick and in some cases die isn't a surprise to anyone with even a basic understanding of immunology and epidemiology.


The point of the story flies straight over Fed 2's head. And is Fed 2 a doctor now?

----------

WhoKnows (11-18-2021)

----------


## Canadianeye

> One of my customers came in today.  Told me he was fully vaccinated and then got the booster.  Feeling fine just wanted to be safe.
> 
> Then got sick the next day and doctors told him he had Covid.  
> 
> He told me this all in response to my asking what happened to his leg.  Seems it had a blood clot and had to be amputated two days after the booster shot.  They told him he's "lucky" to be alive.
> 
> How many "coincidences" like this are out there?  We will never know for sure but just in my little world I know of two other 50 year olds who died with similar stories starting with the "booster"
> 
> Then there is shit like this posted on Facebook.     
> ...


They like to quote the "supplied" deaths numbers. I know the reality of the mildly negative, moderately negative and severly negative effects are of this poison.

Long term effects...I don't know. They might - if they created it.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> You can't have it both ways Fed 1. The story screws with your reality....too bad.


My reality has always simply been the data... no matter what it indicates. You will find no posts from me that advocate for taking the vaccination. You will find no posts from me disagreeing with the assertion that there are plenty of false positives. But clearly you would like for your cult-of-stupid to believe there are such posts from me. 

The only narrative I've pushed is that you and your cult-of-stupid are incapable of understanding what you read. 

At that nursing home, was the probability of dying without the vax higher or lower than the probability of dying with the vax?

----------


## WhoKnows

> My reality has always simply been the data... no matter what it indicates. You will find no posts from me that advocate for taking the vaccination. You will find no posts from me disagreeing with the assertion that there are plenty of false positives. But clearly you would like for your cult-of-stupid to believe there are such posts from me. 
> 
> The only narrative I've pushed is that you and your cult-of-stupid are incapable of understanding what you read. 
> 
> *At that nursing home, was the probability of dying without the vax higher or lower than the probability of dying with the vax?*


Bold mine. I don't know. Do you?

----------


## WhoKnows

> That people living on borrowed time get infected, sick and in some cases die isn't a surprise to anyone with even a basic understanding of immunology and epidemiology.


So why bother vaccinating them?

----------


## Wildrose

> Bold mine. I don't know. Do you?


Well since there's no data on people dying from the vaccine at higher rates than Covid that gives us a pretty good clue.

Nursing homes are filled with very sick people usually with multiple co morbid conditions and weakened immune systems so vaccinated or not they are going to die at much higher rates than the general population.

Most people who enter a nursing home are living on borrowed time already and never go home again.

----------


## Wildrose

> So why bother vaccinating them?


Because the risk of harm from the vaccination is far lower than from Covid.

Simple equation.

----------


## Wildrose

> My reality has always simply been the data... no matter what it indicates. You will find no posts from me that advocate for taking the vaccination. You will find no posts from me disagreeing with the assertion that there are plenty of false positives. But clearly you would like for your cult-of-stupid to believe there are such posts from me. 
> 
> The only narrative I've pushed is that you and your cult-of-stupid are incapable of understanding what you read. 
> 
> At that nursing home, was the probability of dying without the vax higher or lower than the probability of dying with the vax?


That and their grossly faulty "sources" of bullshit peddled as "information".

----------


## WhoKnows

> *Well since there's no data on people dying from the vaccine at higher rates than Covid that gives us a pretty good clue.*
> 
> Nursing homes are filled with very sick people usually with multiple co morbid conditions and weakened immune systems so vaccinated or not they are going to die at much higher rates than the general population.
> 
> Most people who enter a nursing home are living on borrowed time already and never go home again.


Bold mine. Please show me the data that shows death rates BECAUSE OF COVID between the vaxxed and unvaxxed in a nursing home setting. Thanks.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Bold mine. I don't know. Do you?


No. That's my point. The headline is made up by a liar or an idiot. Take your pick. The vax status of the dead was not provided at the time the story was posted. It still isn't as far as I know. Correct me if I'm wrong and quote the status. 

The moron that posted the OP doesn't understand that as your vaccinated percentage approaches 100% virtually every ailment from covid to excess farting will afflict the vaccinated.  

It's not a sin nor a crime to ride the short bus. But when you do and also try to provide information that people will use to make health decisions, I think it's one or the other, or both.

----------


## WhoKnows

> Because the risk of harm from the vaccination is far lower than from Covid.
> 
> Simple equation.


There is no conclusive data to support this statement at all. If there is, please provide it.

----------


## WhoKnows

> No. That's my point. The headline is made up by a liar or an idiot. Take your pick. *The vax status of the dead is not provided*.  
> 
> The moron that posted the OP doesn't understand that as your vaccinated percentage approaches 100% virtually every ailment from covid to excess farting will afflict the vaccinated.  
> 
> It's not a sin nor a crime to ride the short bus. But when you do and also try to provide information that people will use to make health decisions, I think it's one or the other, or both.


Bold mine. It's not? 

From the article:"A Covid outbreak at a Connecticut nursing home has killed 8 fully vaccinated residents and infected 89 others."

----------


## Wildrose

> There is no conclusive data to support this statement at all. If there is, please provide it.


Already provided to you numerous times including yesterday.  I'm not playing fetch for you when you're simply trolling.

----------


## Wildrose

> Bold mine. It's not? 
> 
> From the article:"A Covid outbreak at a Connecticut nursing home has killed 8 fully vaccinated residents and infected 89 others."


8 dead out of how many infected?

----------


## WhoKnows

> Already provided to you numerous times including yesterday.  I'm not playing fetch for you when you're simply trolling.


Not trolling. What you "provide" is absolute garbage and not based on actual science. Only an idiot would take that at face value.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Bold mine. It's not? 
> 
> From the article:"A Covid outbreak at a Connecticut nursing home has killed 8 fully vaccinated residents and infected 89 others."


That's the gateway pundit. READ what the nursing home says and get back to me.

 @WhoKnows

If one has the intellectual curiosity to vett the claim, they will find that incident reported on by many news agencies.  None of them list the vax status of the dead. If that's changed from this morning... that's new news.

But regardless there are not enough unvaxed there to make a statistically valid conclusion.  Didn't you learn that in med school?

----------


## Wildrose

> Not trolling. What you "provide" is absolute garbage and not based on actual science. Only an idiot would take that at face value.


Show how it is faulty.

----------


## Wildrose

> That's the gateway pundit. READ what the nursing home says and get back to me.


Facts don't matter when fearmongering anti vaxx nonsense is the goal.

----------


## WhoKnows

> Show how it is faulty.


99.9% of the crap you post is faulty. Can you be a little more specific and repost the actual specific information you are referring to? Thanks.

----------


## Wildrose

> 99.9% of the crap you post is faulty. Can you be a little more specific and repost the actual specific information you are referring to? Thanks.


You obviously know what we're discussing since you've been part of the conversation.

How was the information faulty?

----------


## WhoKnows

> You obviously know what we're discussing since you've been part of the conversation.
> 
> How was the information faulty?


I am asking you to repost the information, as I need specifics. Are you going to do that or not? Or provide a link to the thread/post you are referring to. As mentioned, most of the stuff you post is crap. I need a little guidance here as you post so much crap, it's hard to know specifically what you mean. If you're not willing to provide it, I guess the conversation is over.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Facts don't matter when fearmongering anti vaxx nonsense is the goal.


Yep. I read about the event from a dozen sources. None cited the vax status of the dead. Maybe they were all vaxed.  Maybe the only unvaxed there died.  As of this morning the information was missing. But without vetting the claim of "all the dead were vaxed", the OP posted anyhow.

Totally irresponsible.

----------


## WhoKnows

> Yep. I read about the event from a dozen sources. None cited the vax status of the dead. Maybe they were all vaxed.  Maybe the only unvaxed there died.  As of this morning the information was missing. But without vetting the claim of "all the dead were vaxed", the OP posted anyhow.
> Totally irresponsible.


So you're saying the author lied, despite the information you are seeking is specified in the article itself? Alrighty then.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> A Covid outbreak at a Connecticut nursing home has killed 8 fully vaccinated residents and infected 89 others.


That didn't come from the nursing home.

----------


## WhoKnows

> That didn't come from the nursing home.


And? So what? Where did the information come from? Again, you're saying the author lied, because you said so.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> And? So what? Where did the information come from? Again, you're saying the author lied, because you said so.




https://www.geercares.org/nursing-co...te-11-16-2021/

----------


## Wildrose

> Yep. I read about the event from a dozen sources. None cited the vax status of the dead. Maybe they were all vaxed.  Maybe the only unvaxed there died.  As of this morning the information was missing. But without vetting the claim of "all the dead were vaxed", the OP posted anyhow.
> 
> Totally irresponsible.


I think the most likely problem is what the NH director cited, waning immunity from the initial shots.

The elderly have notoriously weak immune systems which is why they are in the highest risk groups from all transmissible respiratory diseases.

They missed a golden opportunity to check antibody titers monthly after the second dose to see how quickly the titers dropped off to a non protective level.

----------


## Wildrose

> https://www.geercares.org/nursing-co...te-11-16-2021/


If we are to believe what's being peddled here about the vaccine this should be impossible.




> *We are relieved to report no new cases of Covid-19 have been identified since last Monday, 11/8/21. The positive case that was reported in the last update (11/12) turned out to be a false positive, confirmed after 2 negative PCR tests.  We are also happy to report only 3 active cases remain within the building. As stated in our previous updates this outbreak is contained within the nursing home, Geer Lodge remains unaffected. We continue to complete testing on our residents and staff bi-weekly.*

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

See,   @WhoKnows , this is another reason I doubt your "I am a doctor" claim. You don't know how to cross check information..... and are apparently as oblivious as the OP is about the importance of doing so.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Bold mine. It's not? 
> 
> From the article:"A Covid outbreak at a Connecticut nursing home has killed 8 fully vaccinated residents and infected 89 others."


Fed posters can't seem to wrap their heads around 89 almost all vaccinated infected. Real dullards.

The vaccine is a dangerous piece of garbage.  It gives people a false sense of security.

It pollutes your body and destroys your immune system.
Time will tell and time will show.

----------


## Rutabaga

:Smiley20:

----------


## Wildrose

> Fed posters can't seem to wrap their heads around 89 almost all vaccinated infected. Real dullards.
> 
> The vaccine is a dangerous piece of garbage.  It gives people a false sense of security.
> 
> It pollutes your body and destroys your immune system.
> Time will tell and time will show.


89 infected with only 8 deaths in the most at risk population  for serious/critical disease or death.

Before the vaccines we lost thousands of nursing home residents to Covid.

----------


## Wildrose

> Fed posters can't seem to wrap their heads around 89 almost all vaccinated infected. Real dullards.
> 
> The vaccine is a dangerous piece of garbage.  It gives people a false sense of security.
> 
> It pollutes your body and destroys your immune system.
> Time will tell and time will show.





> It pollutes your body and destroys your immune system.
> Time will tell and time will show.


Just when are we supposed to expect the mass die off of over 220,000,000 Americans and more than 4 billion vaccinated people to all "die off".

One year, five, fifty?  A hundred years from now?

----------


## WhoKnows

> See,   @WhoKnows , this is another reason I doubt your "I am a doctor" claim. You don't know how to cross check information..... and are apparently as oblivious as the OP is about the importance of doing so.


I really don't care what you believe about me. 

And you only look to cross check to cherry pick in line with your narrative. Which is much more suspect to me. 

You have an author of an article making a claim. You think it's not true, but can't find any information to disprove it either. As much as I understand that authors need to cross check information, if it ends up in print, it likely was and was checked to avoid litigation. That's not good enough for you. I don't see a reason to dispute THIS claim. You do. Bravo.

----------


## Creepy Uncle Joe

> Because the risk of harm from the vaccination is far lower than from Covid.
> 
> Simple equation.


When they whack your leg off above the knee get back to us.

Or your obituary says you died from liver disease three days after the shot even though you weren't even jaundiced.

I don't need a "simple equation" I have my lying eyes to rely on.

Fuck Joe Biden and his Vaccine.

----------


## Wildrose

> When they whack your leg off above the knee get back to us.
> 
> Or your obituary says you died from liver disease three days after the shot even though you weren't even jaundiced.
> 
> I don't need a "simple equation" I have my lying eyes to rely on.
> 
> Fuck Joe Biden and his Vaccine.


This is Trump's vaccine.

Fewer than 100 deaths due to vaccination in the US have been verified compared to 788,000 reported deaths due to Covid.

That math isn't that hard.

A small percentage of people are harmed bey any drug or vaccine available today and for all of them they weight of harm vs good decides if they stay on the market.

----------


## Wildrose

> I really don't care what you believe about me. 
> 
> And you only look to cross check to cherry pick in line with your narrative. Which is much more suspect to me. 
> 
> You have an author of an article making a claim. You think it's not true, but can't find any information to disprove it either. As much as I understand that authors need to cross check information, if it ends up in print, it likely was and was checked to avoid litigation. That's not good enough for you. I don't see a reason to dispute THIS claim. You do. Bravo.


The numbers cited cannot be verified.  That's the Author's problem not ours.

----------


## WhoKnows

> 89 infected with only 8 deaths in the most at risk population  for serious/critical disease or death.
> 
> Before the vaccines we lost thousands of nursing home residents to Covid.


In ONE nursing home. If we extrapolate, based on the CDC number of nursing homes in 2016, we'll have 15K deaths. Again, with only ONE death per nursing homes BECAUSE OF COVID. How many deaths should we be concerned about before alarm sets in? 

FastStats - Nursing Home Care

----------


## WhoKnows

> The numbers cited cannot be verified.  That's the Author's problem not ours.


If it was published, to me, the number already was.

EDIT: We aren't talking a government organization. Independent publishers have more stringent guidelines to publish, no?

----------


## Wildrose

> In ONE nursing home. If we extrapolate, based on the CDC number of nursing homes in 2016, we'll have 15K deaths. Again, with only ONE death per nursing homes BECAUSE OF COVID. How many deaths should we be concerned about before alarm sets in? 
> 
> FastStats - Nursing Home Care


When nursing home deaths begin to approach the numbers we saw in December of 20 when vaccination of nursing home patients began.

What does the big graph here show?

Nursing Homes Data Dashboard | NHSN | CDC

----------


## Wildrose

> If it was published, to me, the number already was.
> 
> EDIT: We aren't talking a government organization. Independent publishers have more stringent guidelines to publish, no?


Publishing something doesn't mean it's verifiable.

----------


## Wildrose

> In ONE nursing home. If we extrapolate, based on the CDC number of nursing homes in 2016, we'll have 15K deaths. Again, with only ONE death per nursing homes BECAUSE OF COVID. How many deaths should we be concerned about before alarm sets in? 
> 
> FastStats - Nursing Home Care


How many nursing home deaths have been reported this year attributed to covid?

----------


## WhoKnows

> How many nursing home deaths have been reported this year attributed to covid?


I have no idea, but you're the one saying that it isn't a problem. And you're saying that unless, even with the vaccine, thousands more need to die in nursing before we should take notice. Which is pretty obtuse.

----------


## WhoKnows

> Publishing something doesn't mean it's verifiable.


Guess you don't know much about how publishing works in the newspaper world, huh?

----------


## Wildrose

> Guess you don't know much about how publishing works in the newspaper world, huh?


There are no longer any publishing standards in print, broadcast, or internet articles.

If there were Trump and his administration would not have been smeared with lies for four straight years.

----------


## WhoKnows

> There are no longer any publishing standards in print, broadcast, or internet articles.
> 
> If there were Trump and his administration would not have been smeared with lies for four straight years.


Logical Fallacy. Just because Trump was smeared in the media all these years, does not mean that what's in this article is a lie. Nice try.

----------


## Wildrose

> I have no idea, but you're the one saying that it isn't a problem. And you're saying that unless, even with the vaccine, thousands more need to die in nursing before we should take notice. Which is pretty obtuse.


No, that isn't what I said.  I said the article is histrionic BS designed to give anti vaxxer nutters another hammer.

8 deaths among the most fragile and vulnerable population we have is not a major surprise.

The biggest issue here would be the facility failing to protect the residents with proper preventive protocols.

This certainly though does not indicate a problem with the vaccine.

----------


## WhoKnows

> No, that isn't what I said.  I said the article is histrionic BS designed to give anti vaxxer nutters another hammer.
> 
> 8 deaths among the most fragile and vulnerable population we have is not a major surprise.
> 
> The biggest issue here would be the facility failing to protect the residents with proper preventive protocols.
> 
> This certainly though does not indicate a problem with the vaccine.


What protocols are required if this vaccine is doing it's job?

----------


## Wildrose

> Logical Fallacy. Just because Trump was smeared in the media all these years, does not mean that what's in this article is a lie. Nice try.


Illegal move of the goalposts again, 30 yard penalty.

I never said the author lied about the numbers only that they are not verifiable.

----------


## Wildrose

> What protocols are required if this vaccine is doing it's job?


The vaccine cannot prevent transmission.  We all know that.

----------


## East of the Beast

> The vaccine cannot prevent transmission.  We all know that.


We do now.... :Geez:

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-20-2021),WhoKnows (11-18-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

> Illegal move of the goalposts again, 30 yard penalty.
> 
> I never said the author lied about the numbers only that they are not verifiable.


It's unbelievable how stupid you think people are. And insulting. 

First you say that the article numbers can't be verified. Then you point to the fact that because the media lied about Trump for four years, nothing written can be trusted. I'm not going to argue semantics with you.

----------


## WhoKnows

> The vaccine cannot prevent transmission.  We all know that.


So why bother vaccinated people? We can't prevent transmission, the vaccine can't prevent infection, and it isn't making the symptoms lesser for those that got it. Sounds like it is completely unnecessary to me.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> I really don't care what you believe about me. 
> 
> And you only look to cross check to cherry pick in line with your narrative. Which is much more suspect to me. 
> 
> You have an author of an article making a claim. You think it's not true, but can't find any information to disprove it either. As much as I understand that authors need to cross check information, if it ends up in print, it likely was and was checked to avoid litigation. That's not good enough for you. I don't see a reason to dispute THIS claim. You do. Bravo.


That's the definition of gullible.

----------


## Wildrose

> It's unbelievable how stupid you think people are. And insulting. 
> 
> First you say that the article numbers can't be verified. Then you point to the fact that because the media lied about Trump for four years, nothing written can be trusted. I'm not going to argue semantics with you.


You claimed anything published was verified.  Keep up with your own arguments.

----------


## Wildrose

> That's the definition of gullible.


To quote Skully, "They want to believe" and that's all that matters.

Of course none of the fabricated stories can be verified but it's what they want to hear/read/see.

----------


## Wildrose

> So why bother vaccinated people? We can't prevent transmission, the vaccine can't prevent infection, and it isn't making the symptoms lesser for those that got it. Sounds like it is completely unnecessary to me.


Well that certainly isn't true.  The studies are showing a 90% or better reduction in duration and severity of the symptoms.

We've been over this many times including the citations of the data.

----------


## phoenyx

> Well that certainly isn't true.  The studies are showing a 90% or better reduction in duration and severity of the symptoms.
> 
> We've been over this many times including the citations of the data.



Can you link to one of these alleged many times that you've included these citations?

----------

WhoKnows (11-19-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

Nursing home Covid cases before and after vaccination.

Nursing Homes Data Dashboard | NHSN | CDC
Nursing home deaths attributed to covid before and after vaccination.



Nursing Homes Data Dashboard | NHSN | CDC

I don't know how anyone can argue that vaccination has not been a huge help.

You do have to scroll down the page to see the big charts because they are too large to post here.

----------


## Wildrose

> Can you link to one of these alleged many times that you've included these citations?


No, I'm not going hunting for my posts.

Read:

CDC COVID-19 Study Shows mRNA Vaccines Reduce Risk of Infection by 91 Percent for Fully Vaccinated People | CDC Online Newsroom | CDC

Effectiveness of COVID-19 Vaccines in Preventing Hospitalization Among Adults Aged â¥65 Years â COVID-NET, 13 States, FebruaryâApril 2021  | MMWR

COVID-19 vaccines are effective at preventing illness and death; rare infections in vaccinated people can still occur, as seen in the Celebrity Millennium cruise - Health Feedback

https://www.health.harvard.edu/covid...id-19-vaccines

I'm not playing fetch for any of these again.

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> Can you link to one of these alleged many times that you've included these citations?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not going hunting for my posts.
> Read:



That'll do.




> CDC COVID-19 Study Shows mRNA Vaccines Reduce Risk of Infection by 91 Percent for Fully Vaccinated People | CDC Online Newsroom | CDC



After all the evidence I've shown that the CDC is a corrupt and untruthful organization and the first article you cite is from the CDC? Classic.




> Effectiveness of COVID-19 Vaccines in Preventing Hospitalization Among Adults Aged â¥65 Years â COVID-NET, 13 States, FebruaryâApril 2021  | MMWR


A study published on the CDC website. Apparently, one of the authors also has some serious conflicts of interest:
**
Evan J. Anderson reports grants from Pfizer, Merck, PaxVax, Micron, Sanofi-Pasteur, Janssen, MedImmune, and GSK; personal fees from Sanofi-Pasteur, Pfizer, Medscape, Kentucky Bioprocessing, Inc, Janssen, outside the submitted work; and his institution has also received funding from NIH to conduct clinical trials of Moderna and Janssen COVID-19 vaccines.
**




> COVID-19 vaccines are effective at preventing illness and death; rare infections in vaccinated people can still occur, as seen in the Celebrity Millennium cruise - Health Feedback



Health Feedback is a source recommended by the incredibly corrupt WHO. For more on the WHO, I recommend the following article:
Politics and Corruption at the World Health Organization (WHO) - Global ResearchGlobal Research - Centre for Research on Globalization




> https://www.health.harvard.edu/covid...id-19-vaccines



An article citing the CDC and the FDA as if they were sources to be trusted.





> I'm not playing fetch for any of these again.



Probably for the best, none of those articles are trustable.

----------

WhoKnows (11-19-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> That'll do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After all the evidence I've shown that the CDC is a corrupt and untruthful organization and the first article you cite is from the CDC? Classic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are by definition the "Definitive Source".

Show how any of their data or conclusions are false.

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> That'll do.
> After all the evidence I've shown that the CDC is a corrupt and untruthful organization and the first article you cite is from the CDC? Classic.
> 
> A study published on the CDC website. Apparently, one of the authors also has some serious conflicts of interest:
> **
> Evan J. Anderson reports grants from Pfizer, Merck, PaxVax, Micron, Sanofi-Pasteur, Janssen, MedImmune, and GSK; personal fees from Sanofi-Pasteur, Pfizer, Medscape, Kentucky Bioprocessing, Inc, Janssen, outside the submitted work; and his institution has also received funding from NIH to conduct clinical trials of Moderna and Janssen COVID-19 vaccines.
> ...


Assuming you're referring to the CDC, they are definitely a source of corruption. Here's an recent article from Mercola.com (backed up on Children's Health Defense) that I think is indicative of the type of organization the CDC is:
CDC Manipulated Studies In Order to Prop Up Official COVID Narrative | Children's Health Defense

And then there's this one, directly from Children's Health Defense:
64 Days and Counting — Why Won’t the CDC Answer Our Questions? | Children's Health Defense

----------

WhoKnows (11-19-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

> They are by definition the "Definitive Source".
> 
> Show how any of their data or conclusions are false.


https://nypost.com/2021/04/27/the-cd...rm-to-america/

The CDC has lost all credibility | Washington Examiner

https://www.acsh.org/news/2018/03/19...ng-pills-12717

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...ents/95972126/

----------

phoenyx (11-19-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> https://nypost.com/2021/04/27/the-cd...rm-to-america/
> 
> The CDC has lost all credibility | Washington Examiner
> 
> https://www.acsh.org/news/2018/03/19...ng-pills-12717
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...ents/95972126/


Thanks for adding to the evidence WhoKnows :-)

----------

WhoKnows (11-19-2021)

----------


## Dan40

> *Covid-19 Outbreak Kills 8 Fully Vaxxed Residents at Connecticut Nursing Home*
> 
> 
> A Covid outbreak at a Connecticut nursing home has killed 8 fully vaccinated residents and infected 89 others.
> Among the 89 people infected at Geer Village Senior Community in Canaan, 87 were fully vaccinated.
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/202...sharingbuttons
> 
> Apparently the vaccine is not worth much.


But the vaxxed aren't as sick as they 'would' be without the vax.  And the 8 dead would be less dead!

----------

phoenyx (11-19-2021),WhoKnows (11-19-2021)

----------


## Dan40

> The vaccine cannot prevent transmission.  We all know that.


Then what does it do? Side effects don't count.  And the completely unprovable claim that one gets "less sick" with the vax is just stupidity for the terminally gullible.  I'm not anti-vax, but I'm strongly anti- bullshit from the govt.

----------

BooBoo (11-19-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> https://nypost.com/2021/04/27/the-cd...rm-to-america/
> 
> The CDC has lost all credibility | Washington Examiner
> 
> https://www.acsh.org/news/2018/03/19...ng-pills-12717
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...ents/95972126/


Which of those shows they are fabricating the numbers as to their verification of VAERS reports?

----------


## Wildrose

> Then what does it do? Side effects don't count.  And the completely unprovable claim that one gets "less sick" with the vax is just stupidity for the terminally gullible.  I'm not anti-vax, but I'm strongly anti- bullshit from the govt.


As we've been over many times, it does reduce the rates of infection, transmission, severity, and duration of the disease.

A 96% reduction in infection and 90% reduction in, severe/critical illness, and deaths along with very low rates of serious or fatal events attributable to the vaccine means it's doing a pretty good job.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> As we've been over many times, it does reduce the rates of infection, transmission, severity, and duration of the disease.
> 
> A 96% reduction in infection and 90% reduction in, severe/critical illness, and deaths along with very low rates of serious or fatal events attributable to the vaccine means it's doing a pretty good job.


I still heat 5 Oz of orange juice and dump in 2 Oz of 100 proof apple brandy after I'm out and about people.  :Cool20:

----------


## Wildrose

> I still heat 5 Oz of orange juice and dump in 2 Oz of 100 proof apple brandy after I'm out and about people.


My friends in Africa just damned near got me addicted to brandy.  I have to make a conscious effort not to drink it unless I'm in Africa.

At home I stick to high end Scotch or high end gold Tequilas and limit myself to a bottle every few months.

My problem with drinking is that I get to enjoying it way too much, way too quick.

----------


## Dan40

> As we've been over many times, it does reduce the rates of infection, transmission, severity, and duration of the disease.
> 
> A 96% reduction in infection and 90% reduction in, severe/critical illness, and deaths along with very low rates of serious or fatal events attributable to the vaccine means it's doing a pretty good job.


Bullshit!  Changes in the virus could easily account for less severe DEATHS!  Also increasing herd immunity could be at work too.  With the massive number of lies by the govt, about everything, I'm not going to believe the unprovable "less severe" lie like you.

----------


## Wildrose

> Bullshit!  Changes in the virus could easily account for less severe DEATHS!  Also increasing herd immunity could be at work too.  With the massive number of lies by the govt, about everything, I'm not going to believe the unprovable "less severe" lie like you.


That hasn't been shown to be the case here and those statistics were compiled before there were any variants.

----------


## Dan40

> That hasn't been shown to be the case here and those statistics were compiled before there were any variants.


Things change, obviously you haven't noticed.  Ever.

----------


## Wildrose

> Things change, obviously you haven't noticed.  Ever.


Can you provide more up to date numbers or some specific to Africa and India where the variants emerged?

----------


## Dan40

> Can you provide more up to date numbers or some specific to Africa and India where the variants emerged?


Can you?

----------


## Wildrose

> Can you?


It's your argument and it's not to me to make it for you.

----------


## Wildrose

> Bullshit!  Changes in the virus could easily account for less severe DEATHS!  Also increasing herd immunity could be at work too.  With the massive number of lies by the govt, about everything, I'm not going to believe the unprovable "less severe" lie like you.


They can you know actually calculate viral loads, and days people remain sick and very easily keep stat's on hospital severe, critical cases and cases that end in death.

You then compare them to the same numbers recorded at any point during the outbreak since they first began keeping them.

"Less Severe" is very easy to show using the above.

----------


## Rutabaga

covid=money

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-20-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by Dan40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Wildrose
> ...


Wildrose is a big believer in the CDC, as well as studies that they mention. He seems to be incapable of considering that they might be lying. Since this blind trust in the CDC has become a recurrent theme, I've decided to create a thread for it so that I can refer to it quickly whenever I see symptoms of this trust:

*The CDC in relation to Covid 19 and vaccines | thepoliticsforums.com*

----------

WhoKnows (11-20-2021)

----------


## covfefe saved us

> If that were true of course 220 million Americans would have died as a result by now.
> 
> You people continue failing a minimal logic and common sense test.


You are just going to have to be patient with the common man. Surely you understand that we cannot even hope to possess your superior intellect. Of course you do. You know literally EVERYTHING. Congrats on a job well done.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-20-2021),phoenyx (11-20-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Wildrose is a big believer in the CDC, as well as studies that they mention. He seems to be incapable of considering that they might be lying. Since this blind trust in the CDC has become a recurrent theme, I've decided to create a thread for it so that I can refer to it quickly whenever I see symptoms of this trust:
> 
> *The CDC in relation to Covid 19 and vaccines | thepoliticsforums.com*


Mostly I'm not a moonbat conspiracy nut that things everything they put out is a fraud when there's no evidence to support it.

----------


## Wildrose

> You are just going to have to be patient with the common man. Surely you understand that we cannot even hope to possess your superior intellect. Of course you do. You know literally EVERYTHING. Congrats on a job well done.


I'm sell studied in many fields, that doesn't mean I know it all.  It means I spent many years recovering from numerous surgeries and had a whole lot of time on my hands to study, along with my formal education that earned me a double BS and a masters.

You don't have to be a genius to punch holes in these theories because they are so numerous.

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> Wildrose is a big believer in the CDC, as well as studies that they mention. He seems to be incapable of considering that they might be lying. Since this blind trust in the CDC has become a recurrent theme, I've decided to create a thread for it so that I can refer to it quickly whenever I see symptoms of this trust:
> *The CDC in relation to Covid 19 and vaccines | thepoliticsforums.com*
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly I'm not a [insults removed]


Well, we -were- making progress...

----------


## covfefe saved us

> I'm sell studied in many fields, that doesn't mean I know it all.  It means I spent many years recovering from numerous surgeries and had a whole lot of time on my hands to study, along with my formal education that earned me a double BS and a masters.
> 
> You don't have to be a genius to punch holes in these theories because they are so numerous.


You don't have to be a condescending richard either.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-20-2021),phoenyx (11-20-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Well, we -were- making progress...


 As long as you keep dragging out the incessant parade of anti vax unsupportable garbage presenting it as fact I will keep identifying it as such.

----------


## Wildrose

> You don't have to be a condescending richard either.


Best have a talk with that guy in your mirror.




> You are just going to have to be patient with the common man. Surely you understand that we cannot even hope to possess your superior intellect. Of course you do. You know literally EVERYTHING. Congrats on a job well done.


You hadn't even been mentioned.

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> Well, we -were- making progress...
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you keep dragging out the incessant parade of anti vax unsupportable garbage [snip]


Ah, so we're back to your description of literature you don't like as garbage eh? Which you have assured me is "not an insult" in the past. I have a feeling that you wouldn't see it the same way if everyone started calling what -you- wrote to be garbage.

----------


## Wildrose

> Ah, so we're back to your description of literature you don't like as garbage eh? Which you have assured me is "not an insult" in the past. I have a feeling that you wouldn't see it the same way if everyone started calling what -you- wrote to be garbage.


That doesn't even rate as "literature".



> I have a feeling that you wouldn't see it the same way if everyone started calling what -you- wrote to be garbage.


Once again unless you're the original source of the garbage they promote you're not being insulted, you're just a conspiracy nut that has been willingly duped into see conspiracies everywhere.

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> Ah, so we're back to your description of literature you don't like as garbage eh? Which you have assured me is "not an insult" in the past. I have a feeling that you wouldn't see it the same way if everyone started calling what -you- wrote to be garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't even rate as "literature".


Do you think you're going to win a prize the more you insult my sources of information?

----------


## Wildrose

> Do you think you're going to win a prize the more you insult my sources of information?


I'm just stating facts, it's not a contest and there are no prizes.

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> Do you think you're going to win a prize the more you insult my sources of information?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just stating facts, it's not a contest and there are no prizes.


I'm glad you at least realize that there are no prizes to be had by insulting your ideological opponents. You're mistaken on the other part though- insults aren't facts, they're just insults.

----------


## Wildrose

> I'm glad you at least realize that there are no prizes to be had by insulting your ideological opponents. You're mistaken on the other part though- insults aren't facts, they're just insults.


You aren't being insulted when we show your sources to be crap, get over it and get over yourself.

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> I'm glad you at least realize that there are no prizes to be had by insulting your ideological opponents. You're mistaken on the other part though- insults aren't facts, they're just insults.
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't being insulted when we show your sources to be crap, get over it and get over yourself.


The problem is that you're generally not "showing" anything- you're just insulting your opponent.

----------


## Wildrose

> The problem is that you're generally not "showing" anything- you're just insulting your opponent.


Because it seems to be a complete waste of time since no amount of fact will dissuade any of you.

You are provide verifiable fact over and over again and simply reject it in favor of believing unsupportable crap.

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> The problem is that you're generally not "showing" anything- you're just insulting your opponent.
> 
> 
> 
> Because it seems to be a complete waste of time since no amount of fact will dissuade any of you.



Your problem here is you think you know all the facts. Instead of spending so much time insulting your opponents, you might try to spend a little more time trying to understand why they disagree with you.

----------


## Wildrose

> Your problem here is you think you know all the facts. Instead of spending so much time insulting your opponents, you might try to spend a little more time trying to understand why they disagree with you.


I've never claimed to "Know all of the facts".  When I don't and I'm interested in or discussing a subject I learn all I can on it even if I already have a good background on the subject matter.

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> Your problem here is you think you know all the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never claimed to "Know all of the facts".



That's true. The second part of my post still applies though:"Instead of spending so much time insulting your opponents, you might try to spend a little more time trying to understand why they disagree with you."

----------


## Wildrose

> That's true. The second part of my post still applies though:"Instead of spending so much time insulting your opponents, you might try to spend a little more time trying to understand why they disagree with you."


Stop preaching see if you can make a valid scientific argument for any of this for a change.

_You are becoming a parrot with a kick me sign on his ass._

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> The second part of my post still applies though:"Instead of spending so much time insulting your opponents, you might try to spend a little more time trying to understand why they disagree with you."
> 
> 
> 
> Stop preaching [snip]


I'm just trying to make a point. Hopefully you've at least given it some thought.

----------


## Wildrose

> I'm just trying to make a point. Hopefully you've at least given it some thought.


The only point you're making is this:  _You are becoming a parrot with a kick me sign on his ass._

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> I'm just trying to make a point. Hopefully you've at least given it some thought.
> 
> 
> 
> The only point you're making is this:  _You are becoming a parrot [snip]_


I've certainly repeated a certain meme a fair amount of times. It is my hope that you've taken it to heart. Time will tell.

----------


## Wildrose

> I've certainly repeated a certain meme a fair amount of times. It is my hope that you've taken it to heart. Time will tell.


Get some new material and quit taking everything personally.

Science is about provable fact, not feelings.

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> I've certainly repeated a certain meme a fair amount of times. It is my hope that you've taken it to heart. Time will tell.
> 
> 
> 
> Get some new material and quit taking everything personally.
> 
> Science is about provable fact, not feelings.


Science is not just about facts. It's also about hypothesis, theories, discussing theories and of course testing theories in various ways. Scientists also frequently disagree. I contend that the best way to resolve differences is by trying to understand why people disagree with each other instead of insulting them when they do.

----------


## Wildrose

> Science is not just about facts. It's also about hypothesis, theories, discussing theories and of course testing theories in various ways. Scientists also frequently disagree. I contend that the best way to resolve differences is by trying to understand why people disagree with each other instead of insulting them when they do.


As I've already been over, testing a theory is how you arrive at facts.


What you post here is not even theory because most of it is untestable and all of it is refuted by everything known to Bio/Medical Science yet you present it as fact.

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> Science is not just about facts. It's also about hypothesis, theories, discussing theories and of course testing theories in various ways. Scientists also frequently disagree. I contend that the best way to resolve differences is by trying to understand why people disagree with each other instead of insulting them when they do.
> 
> 
> 
> As I've already been over, testing a theory is how you arrive at facts.



Sure.




> What you post here [snip]



What I post here? I've posted a -lot- of stuff. Sometimes, we even agree on some things. You might consider not making such wide generalizations.

----------


## Wildrose

> Sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I post here? I've posted a -lot- of stuff. Sometimes, we even agree on some things. You might consider not making such wide generalizations.


Just about anything you've ever posted on the subject of vaccine is crap taken from crap sources on crap websites peddling conspiracy nut garbage that isn't supported by anything known to science.

When that is pointed out to you, your feelings get hurt.

Look at those sources and think up a testable theory, then test what they are feeding you and see if you can find anything scientifically supportable in them and then post about them and leave your feelings at home.

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> What I post here? I've posted a -lot- of stuff. Sometimes, we even agree on some things. You might consider not making such wide generalizations.
> 
> 
> 
> Just about anything you've ever posted on the subject of vaccine is [insult removed]


Well, at least you've gotten a bit less general in your issue with me. Anyway, you're back to the old insults, so I guess it'd probably be best if I just let you carry on without me on that count.

----------


## Wildrose

> Well, at least you've gotten a bit less general in your issue with me. Anyway, you're back to the old insults, so I guess it'd probably be best if I just let you carry on without me on that count.


Or start posting information that doesn't fly in the face of everything we know in science and instead try making arguments that are testable and supportable scientifically and your feelings won't be hurt so frequently???

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> Well, at least you've gotten a bit less general in your issue with me. Anyway, you're back to the old insults, so I guess it'd probably be best if I just let you carry on without me on that count.
> 
> 
> 
> Or start posting information that doesn't fly in the face of everything we know in science [snip]


You saying that that's what I do doesn't make your statement true.

----------


## Dan40

> You saying that that's what I do doesn't make your statement true.


You're missing out on a fine, and critically necessary, IGNORE tool! :Thumbsup20:

----------


## phoenyx

> You're missing out on a fine, and critically necessary, IGNORE tool!


Lol :-p. Ironically, if I ignored Wildrose, I'd post a lot less here. We may disagree with each other a lot and I am frequently annoyed with all of the insults he sends my way, but there are times when we do have some productive discussions too.

----------


## Wildrose

> You saying that that's what I do doesn't make your statement true.


Nothing you post from those crap sources is Scientifically supportable in any way which is why they have all be branded for what they are.

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> You saying that that's what I do doesn't make your statement true.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing you post from those [insult removed] sources is Scientifically supportable in any way


Apparently you didn't get the gist of what I just said. You -saying- that x or y is true doesn't make it true. Naturally, you think that you are right, but belief alone doesn't make one right.

----------

WhoKnows (11-21-2021)

----------


## Dan40

> Lol :-p. Ironically, if I ignored Wildrose, I'd post a lot less here. We may disagree with each other a lot and I am frequently annoyed with all of the insults he sends my way, but there are times when we do have some productive discussions too.


I've seen nothing but ludicrous msn crap from him.  Interspersed with fantasy lies.

----------

WhoKnows (11-21-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> Lol :-p. Ironically, if I ignored Wildrose, I'd post a lot less here. We may disagree with each other a lot and I am frequently annoyed with all of the insults he sends my way, but there are times when we do have some productive discussions too.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen nothing but ludicrous msn crap from him.  Interspersed with fantasy lies.



I've seen him make a few good points. Perhaps most importantly, though, he has gotten me to do extra research on various points I've made over time. He even recently corrected me on something- I'd made an assumption as to what he believed and was pleasantly surprised that he didn't actually believe what I thought he believed.

----------


## Wildrose

> Apparently you didn't get the gist of what I just said. You -saying- that x or y is true doesn't make it true. Naturally, you think that you are right, but belief alone doesn't make one right.


The facts show it to be true, which are like Cutter to Mosquitos for you.

Can we stop derailing this thread at some point, it's not about you?

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> Apparently you didn't get the gist of what I just said. You -saying- that x or y is true doesn't make it true. Naturally, you think that you are right, but belief alone doesn't make one right.
> 
> 
> 
> The facts show it to be true [snip]



For the most part, what you tend to do is insult people who disagree with you and -claim- that the facts are on your side. If you spent your time providing -evidence- for your claims and stopped insulting people who disagree with you, the discussion would go way better. 




> Can we stop derailing this thread at some point, it's not about you?


I'd say that I'm trying to make this and all other threads where there are people insulting each other and their beliefs better. Because I'd say that it's insult that are derailing threads most of all. If people spent less time insulting each other and their beliefs and more time on trying to understand why we disagree with each other and explaining why we believe what we do (our own personal evidence), I think we'd make progress in threads a lot faster.

----------


## Wildrose

> For the most part, what you tend to do is insult people who disagree with you and -claim- that the facts are on your side. If you spent your time providing -evidence- for your claims and stopped insulting people who disagree with you, the discussion would go way better. 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say that I'm trying to make this and all other threads where there are people insulting each other and their beliefs better. Because I'd say that it's insult that are derailing threads most of all. If people spent less time insulting each other and their beliefs and more time on trying to understand why we disagree with each other and explaining why we believe what we do (our own personal evidence), I think we'd make progress in threads a lot faster.


This thread is not about you so let's stop derailing it.

If you want some sort of Walt Disney fairyland forum where everyone has to play by your rules start your own.  

Enough already let's get back to the subject of the OP.

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> For the most part, what you tend to do is insult people who disagree with you and -claim- that the facts are on your side. If you spent your time providing -evidence- for your claims and stopped insulting people who disagree with you, the discussion would go way better. 
> I'd say that I'm trying to make this and all other threads where there are people insulting each other and their beliefs better. Because I'd say that it's insult that are derailing threads most of all. If people spent less time insulting each other and their beliefs and more time on trying to understand why we disagree with each other and explaining why we believe what we do (our own personal evidence), I think we'd make progress in threads a lot faster.
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is not about you



No, it's about 8 fully vaxxed residents who died. I contend that what got the thread off topic were the insults you started using on the very first page: "anti vax nutters" comes to mind. Anyway, if you want to talk about the 8 fully vaxxed residents, nothing's stopping you. I just wanted to try to point out what -I- think derailed the discussion and why I think you should stop using so many insults.

----------

WhoKnows (11-22-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> No, it's about 8 fully vaxxed residents who died. I contend that what got the thread off topic were the insults you started using on the very first page: "anti vax nutters" comes to mind. Anyway, if you want to talk about the 8 fully vaxxed residents, nothing's stopping you. I just wanted to try to point out what -I- think derailed the discussion and why I think you should stop using so many insults.


No, that was you again crying about your feelings when you hadn't been insulted.

Are we going to get back on topic now?

----------


## WhoKnows

> *Just about anything you've ever posted on the subject of vaccine is crap taken from crap sources on crap websites peddling conspiracy nut garbage that isn't supported by anything known to science.
> *
> When that is pointed out to you, your feelings get hurt.
> 
> Look at those sources and think up a testable theory, then test what they are feeding you and see if you can find anything scientifically supportable in them and then post about them and leave your feelings at home.


Bold mine. Funny, when someone says your information is crap, you have a hissy fit. 

So is it insulting when someone says this to you, but when you say it to someone else it isn't? Do tell.

----------

phoenyx (11-22-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> Bold mine. Funny, when someone says your information is crap, you have a hissy fit. 
> 
> So is it insulting when someone says this to you, but when you say it to someone else it isn't? Do tell.


Yeah, he's got that hypocrisy thing going.

----------

WhoKnows (11-23-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Bold mine. Funny, when someone says your information is crap, you have a hissy fit. 
> 
> So is it insulting when someone says this to you, but when you say it to someone else it isn't? Do tell.


There you go again... . :Geez:

----------


## WhoKnows

> There you go again... .


I will point out your hypocrisy every time. Get used to it.

----------

phoenyx (11-23-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> I will point out your hypocrisy every time. Get used to it.


That will be quite the task because I'm not the least bit hypocritical but by all means please keep showing the world who and what you really are.

----------


## WhoKnows

> That will be quite the task because I'm not the least bit hypocritical but by all means please keep showing the world who and what you really are.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

